
Ask HN: Anybody using web components (or Polymer) in production? - bananaoomarang
Obviously Google, but curious if it&#x27;s ready for general use over (say) React.
======
marcoalfonso
Yes, we used Polymer to build the new ING banking portal. We had each
component in its own repository which was kind of neat. I am doing React now
and comparing both I think React is better, there is more support in the
community. With Polymer all you basically have is the Polymer docs most of the
times.

------
ergo14
Yup, lots of people, we are creating some new components for RhodeCode using
Polymer right now. Whole team is very pleased in how nice it is to work with
it.

Companies like EA, IBM, General Electric or Salesforce use it in production.
Works like a charm, there were multiple sites that list some polymer projects
I think.

IMO it is a mature project perfectly fine for production use today - slack
community is ~5000 members and vary active - lots of job offers, lots of
discussions and applications being worked on.

[https://new-console.ng.bluemix.net/](https://new-console.ng.bluemix.net/)

[https://www.battlefield.com/](https://www.battlefield.com/)

[https://github.com/abdonrd/PolymerProjects](https://github.com/abdonrd/PolymerProjects)

------
tjsavage511
Check out [https://github.com/Polymer/polymer/wiki/Who's-using-
Polymer%...](https://github.com/Polymer/polymer/wiki/Who's-using-Polymer%3F)
and [https://madewithpolymer.com/](https://madewithpolymer.com/).

Some recent ones: [http://www.ea.com/](http://www.ea.com/)
[https://rio16.usatoday.com/](https://rio16.usatoday.com/)
[https://www.victoriassecret.com/](https://www.victoriassecret.com/)
[https://www.net-a-porter.com/](https://www.net-a-porter.com/)

------
__derek__
Not me, but there was a dev from the Seattle Times who gave a talk at
SeattleJS and CascadiaFest about using web components in production.[1]

[1]: [https://thomaswilburn.github.io/slide-dash-
show/#0](https://thomaswilburn.github.io/slide-dash-show/#0)

